# Northstar is back?



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

While doing a Google search for nodnarb on Tru-Stride stilts, I came across one link saying Al's Taping Tools had done a review a few years ago on them. When I clicked on the link, it took me to Al's Facebook page, which started with a July 10th posting titled Welcome Back Northstar Taping Tools:

https://www.facebook.com/AlsTapingTools

Going to Al's site, it looks like they're selling Northstar: 

http://www.alstapingtools.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=3

I sent a message to Craig from Al's to see what he might be able to add to this, if anything.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

they are back ! the factory is open again :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Pytlik said:


> they are back ! the factory is open again :thumbup:


Looks like they've set up in British Columbia again: http://www.canpages.ca/page/BC/maple-ridge/northstar-taping-tools/100438210


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I sent a message to Craig from Al's to see what he might be able to add to this, if anything.


What Craig had to say: "Yes, Northstar is back. They are supplying tools out of their original Surrey, BC location. Same Original owners."


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is great, I have two of their 3.5 inch angle heads. Fantastic quality:thumbsup:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

That's good news.Thought for awhile Northstar went south on us!:whistling2:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I want a north star adjustable box handle and 3.5 angle head. Fingers crossed


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

brendon said:


> I want a north star adjustable box handle and 3.5 angle head. Fingers crossed


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NorthSta...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233da4ea6c&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NorthSta...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e79f8071&_uhb=1


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> That is great, I have two of their 3.5 inch angle heads. Fantastic quality:thumbsup:


Pics look the same as the Northstar tools I've seen in the past - don't have any, myself. I don't think they've changed anything(?)



brendon said:


> I want a north star adjustable box handle and 3.5 angle head. Fingers crossed


Wallet out should do the trick.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MUDBONE said:


> That's good news.Thought for awhile Northstar went south on us!:whistling2:


'Went bankrupt' might be another way of saying 'went south'. 

Unless that is what you were meaning, and weren't meaning 'went south' in the literal sense(?) 

I know of at least one outfit that had thought to buy at least the Northstar name - if not the tool making equipment as well - but were told it was going to be resurrected. Guess they made it. Things might have gone south, otherwise.


----------

